
We Know SUV Design Kills Pedestrians, but We Still Let Carmakers Sell Them - whitewalls
https://usa.streetsblog.org/2017/10/19/we-know-suv-design-kills-pedestrians-but-we-still-let-carmakers-sell-them/
======
raarts
Related: so called 'Bull Bars' are illegal in the EU, because of the damage
they inflict on pedestrians even in light collisions:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullbar](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullbar).

------
kbvk
We know yard design kills kids, but we still let landscapers sell them.

Having a yard that lets your kids play near traffic should be illegal because
kids will run into the street. Why are fenceless yards still everywhere?
Because those nasty homeowners want them.

The critical design factor is the low, non-existent fence, which allows people
to go into the street instead of behind the fence.

Why are companies allowed to sell mass market yards with such a huge perimeter
in front that children are able to cross? Where are the regulators at the
National Yard Traffic Safety Administration?

------
jeffwass
I've felt that SUV drivers should be required to pay much higher insurance
premiums, as per a 'danger' factor.

You choose to drive a dangerous vehicle, you need to pay higher insurance for
it.

On a similar note it's also annoying how there's no standard height for
bumpers. Sometimes you see giant SUVs with bumpers at your head level (as an
adult in a 'normal' car). In any collision the point of impact is right at
your head. When I see those I question how that design could even be legal.

~~~
bitlax
Either the actuaries have priced the increased risk into the premium or your
fears are overblown.

